# Romantic indoor picnic ideas



## simonp83 (Jan 19, 2013)

There's a long story to go a long with this picnic but to cut it short, I met the girl of my dreams 4 years ago, it was pretty much a blind date through a dating site and ever since I met her, have thought about her everyday.  That was our first date, she flew out a few months later to LA and haven't see her since, yes we've only met once.  She's back in the UK and we're talking again, one of the reasons she's back is that she's been very ill for the past 18 months, I don't know the illness and we've been talking about seeing each other again for the past 18 months so I've been looking at ideas for a second date and was hoping for opinions on my idea.

One of the places she'd love to visit is Venice, she went when she was younger, and because of the illness, I didn't want to take her too far away from home just incase there are problems.  One of the things I'm thinking very heavily about is an indoor picnic on her living room floor, really nice Italian style food, something cold to drink and a nice movie in the background.

What's I've come up with is:

Balsamic Bruschetta - a mix of plum tomatoes, basil, Parmesan cheese, garlic, balsamic vinegar, and olive oil covering bruschetta.
Homemade Coleslaw - Healthy coleslaw recipe - Recipes - BBC Good Food
Homemade quiche Lorraine
Slices of Italian Ham
Nice fresh salad
Fruit Tart - BBC - Food - Recipes : No-fuss fruit tart
Homemade Vanilla ice cream
Strawberries
Chocolate sauce - for the ice cream and for the strawberries.

Opinions and ideas please would be fantastic.  With the drink, I was going to see if I can find a couple of nice empty wine bottles, clean them out, remove the labels and fill one with fresh orange juice and the other with lemonade.  Didn't want to really go for a wine because not sure if she can drink it with the medication/illness.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 19, 2013)

It all sounds very nice .. but I would be concerned about the illness and if any of these foods might not be good choices for whatever she is dealing with.  Good luck with your adventure and keep us posted !  Oh .. and welcome to DC.


----------



## simonp83 (Jan 19, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> It all sounds very nice .. but I would be concerned about the illness and if any of these foods might not be good choices for whatever she is dealing with.  Good luck with your adventure and keep us posted !  Oh .. and welcome to DC.



Thank you for the welcome MrsLMB, that's my main worry and it's one of the reasons I'm going as natural as possible and not going for a wine and sticking to things like juice.

We've spoken about taking each other to all the nice restaurants we know and she's not said anything about not being able to eat anything but she's incredibly private about her illness.  Just got to face the fact that with things like this, things don't always go to plan .


----------



## Alex-Peter (Jan 23, 2013)

is very wonderful idea ,thank you so much simonp83 and welcome to DC


----------

